# 3 phase tying all neutrals



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Ran into some old timer guy other day. Maintainance guy. We were talking about stuff and he mentioned he just went around to all the jboxes taking all the neutrals that were wirenutted seperately and wirenutted them altogether. He said it balanced the loads better on the 3 phase panels. 


???


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

see 310.4


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

It would be fun to have to figure it all out and put it back.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

Hey, just for the fun of it. Let's say there were 6 circuits in the jbox with 3 neutrals. Let's say you tied them all together. What percentage of current would flow on each ? 

1. 33.33% 

2. All on 1 

3. Varying ratio's on each depending on impedence

4. Constantly change 

5. None of the Above


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Hey, just for the fun of it. Let's say there were 6 circuits in the jbox with 3 neutrals. Let's say you tied them all together. What percentage of current would flow on each ?
> 
> 1. 33.33%
> 
> ...


6. I think Cletis is really unemployed and bored :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Hey, just for the fun of it. Let's say there were 6 circuits in the jbox with 3 neutrals. Let's say you tied them all together. What percentage of current would flow on each ?
> 
> 1. 33.33%
> 
> ...


 

3...........


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

1. Keep it simple.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

kaboler said:


> 1. Keep it simple.


Might get interesting if they were equally divided between the 3 phases.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> see 310.4


I think you mean 210.4?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

wendon said:


> Might get interesting if they were equally divided between the 3 phases.


They way I see it, it'd be more or less parallel neutrals from the point of where you tie them back to the panel. So give or take 33%.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

None of the above, with the information listed.


2 full boats balanced perfectly, would be 0....


----------



## tim123 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> None of the above, with the information listed.
> 
> 
> 2 full boats balanced perfectly, would be 0....



assuming the the load on each phase is equal


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

kaboler said:


> They way I see it, it'd be more or less parallel neutrals from the point of where you tie them back to the panel. So give or take 33%.


Well he said 6 circuits and 3 neutrals. In theory you'd have 3 multi-wire branch circuits. Now tell me this.....if all 6 circuits were loaded equally with 10 amps each, what would the amp reading be on any of the 3 neutrals?


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

wendon said:


> Well he said 6 circuits and 3 neutrals. In theory you'd have 3 multi-wire branch circuits. Now tell me this.....if all 6 circuits were loaded equally with 10 amps each, what would the amp reading be on any of the 3 neutrals?


That's a big question for katroller


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I think you mean 210.4?


No I meant 310.4 Conductors in Parallel. {Now 310.10(H)}


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> No I meant 310.4 Conductors in Parallel. {Now 310.10(H)}


Oh well okay when you toss out an outdated code reference it throws folks into a tizzy :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Oh well okay when you toss out an outdated code reference it throws folks into a tizzy :laughing:


Tizzy?

You are the coolest. :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Tizzy?
> 
> You are the coolest. :laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Ran into some old timer guy other day. Maintainance guy. We were talking about stuff and he mentioned he just went around to all the jboxes taking all the neutrals that were wirenutted seperately and wirenutted them altogether. He said it balanced the loads better on the 3 phase panels.
> 
> 
> ???


He must have had a lot of time on his hands. Typically, journeymen do not "just" go around and do such things.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

wendon said:


> Well he said 6 circuits and 3 neutrals. In theory you'd have 3 multi-wire branch circuits. Now tell me this.....if all 6 circuits were loaded equally with 10 amps each, what would the amp reading be on any of the 3 neutrals?


Next to nothing, if all 6 circuits were loaded equally. So my ammeter would probably say .03A on the first neutral, .06A on the second neutral, and .01 on the third neutral.

Don't think they'd be loaded equally because there's 3 neutrals, so someone probably ran BLACK RED BLUE WHITE, then BLACK WHITE, then RED WHITE. Or ran 3 sets and an extra neutral?

How'd I do on my test?


----------

